# WildHorn Outfitters Roca Goggles (cheap goggles)



## Nivek

The best part is the "proprietary lens tech" when this is an AliBaba catalog goggle. Outdoor Master is literally the same thing with the same stock photos.


----------



## woodhouse

Nivek said:


> The best part is the "proprietary lens tech" when this is an AliBaba catalog goggle. Outdoor Master is literally the same thing with the same stock photos.


Whatever the case may be, whats the big deal if it fits well and works?

Just sharing the review for people who dont feel its necessary to spend a lot of money on goggles.


----------



## SlvrDragon50

Yep. My friend actually makes a ton of money from buying from Aliexpress and then reselling to people at like a 50% mark up. 

Pretty much all of the knock off stuff you can get from Aliexpress for a much cheaper price. It works okay, but it still doesn't compare to high end lenses for antifog properties.


----------



## 161210

I dunno...I would be worried about my eye health with cheap knock-off brand googles...that snow on a bluebird day is pretty bright.


----------



## SlvrDragon50

Viper21 said:


> I dunno...I would be worried about my eye health with cheap knock-off brand googles...that snow on a bluebird day is pretty bright.


I wouldn't really be that concerned with that. Not that hard to change VLT. You're paying for optical quality and other tech when you get more expensive goggles.


----------



## 161210

SlvrDragon50 said:


> I wouldn't really be that concerned with that. Not that hard to change VLT. You're paying for optical quality and other tech when you get more expensive goggles.


Dunno that a darker lens from a cheap untrusted source really guards against UV. There's alot out there on how cheap sunglasses can really do damage to your eyes. I don't think it's worth taking a chance.


----------



## woodhouse

SlvrDragon50 said:


> It works okay, but it still doesn't compare to high end lenses for antifog properties.


I got these for $30, im not expecting them to preform like a high end goggle, but at the same time I experienced zero fogging over 8 days of riding, and the majority of that time I was wearing a balaclava covering my face 



Viper21 said:


> I dunno...I would be worried about my eye health with cheap knock-off brand googles...that snow on a bluebird day is pretty bright.


I never once had a hard time seeing the texture of the snow, even with full sun reflecting off of it, but you are right I have no idea if its actually filtering out harmful uv rays, but I guess I could say the same for a high end lens as well


----------



## SlvrDragon50

woodhouse said:


> I got these for $30, im not expecting them to preform like a high end goggle, but at the same time I experienced zero fogging over 8 days of riding, and the majority of that time I was wearing a balaclava covering my face


I sweat an absolute shit ton and my goggles fog up real quick in powder when I'm not necessarily moving quickly. I know my friends with their cheaper goggles end up having to take them off because they fog up too quickly. Though pretty much everyone does alright on the groomers where it's just top to bottom. Magnetic lenses definitely help with fog though, but I still stand by my Smith goggles. Hell, even my friend who sells the Aliexpress goggles still wears his Oakleys. I think the posted goggles are a good deal if you can't afford to spend more or if it's detracting from good boots or something though.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

These are crap. You're hurting your eyes in the long run using these.


----------



## Nivek

Well, to call something UV protected all you have to do is cover UVA. UVB is much more damaging than UVA and is the harder spectrum to cover. Add to that the intensity of UV at your average mountain in CO is twice that of sea level. Also there is likely a 1% chance these lenses are even remotely optically correct. Maybe you dont see distortion, but guaranteed you're getting eye strain.

Do you trust the random Chinese brand putting X-Campanies logo on a strap to protect your eyes or a known eyewear brand that would likely face a major lawsuit if they didnt protect as advertised?

There are plenty of goggles from reputable brands at this price. What you are doing is valuing form over function. You want to protect your eyes and have the frameless spherical look? Sweet. Gonna be $140 on sale. Can't afford that? No sweat, plenty of on sale cylindrical goggles at $60. And I would much rather do a flat lens I know is blocking UV, than go cheap for a look that may or may not be blocking UV and is probably heat formed shapes causing eye strain.


That's why we put these brands on blast. They are making quick dollars with ludicrous margins on dangerous products.


----------



## linvillegorge

I like saving money as much as anyone, but I don't sacrifice quality to do it. We're getting to the time of the season where there are deals to be had. If you really want a particular item, jump on it now and save some money. If you have a few items in mind with no real preference, play the game and wait for the really deep off-season blowouts. Pretty much all the gear I buy is off-season blowouts or gently used.


----------



## woodhouse

Ok so all these responses got me curious and I wanted to look into it further.

I don't know much about harmful uv rays and stuff of that nature, but when I emailed the company about the lens of this goggle this was the reply I got, just figured I would pass it along...

"We use a cellulose acetate lens to help with anti-scratch and UV protection which is produced in Italy. Ultraviolet A (UVA) is made up of wavelengths 320 to 400 nanometers (nm) in length. Ultraviolet B (UVB) wavelengths are 280 to 320 nm. Ultraviolet C (UVC) wavelengths are 100 to 280 nm. Only UVA and UVB ultraviolet rays reach the earth's surface. The earth's atmosphere absorbs UVC wavelengths. Our lens check has filtered in the 300-380 range. So it blocks out most of UVA and UVB. UVC is 100% blocked out"


----------



## SlvrDragon50

woodhouse said:


> Ok so all these responses got me curious and I wanted to look into it further.
> 
> I don't know much about harmful uv rays and stuff of that nature, but when I emailed the company about the lens of this goggle this was the reply I got, just figured I would pass it along...
> 
> "We use a cellulose acetate lens to help with anti-scratch and UV protection which is produced in Italy. Ultraviolet A (UVA) is made up of wavelengths 320 to 400 nanometers (nm) in length. Ultraviolet B (UVB) wavelengths are 280 to 320 nm. Ultraviolet C (UVC) wavelengths are 100 to 280 nm. Only UVA and UVB ultraviolet rays reach the earth's surface. The earth's atmosphere absorbs UVC wavelengths. Our lens check has filtered in the 300-380 range. So it blocks out most of UVA and UVB. UVC is 100% blocked out"


If they're willing to admit it only blocks most of UVA and UVB and only 100% of UVC, I would not wear them. Doesn't take much UV to mess up your eyes, especially on snow. I am surprised they gave you that much information though. Smith is 100% blocked UV AFAIK. 

Good discussion coming out of this though. I would have never thought of UV as a component to consider with goggles. I've always bought top shelf stuff, but I also assumed the chinese factory stuff would have had UV protection as well. Guess it really does cut costs where consumers wouldn't notice.


----------

